
Ask HN: Why is war news so ridiculously biased? - megous
It&#x27;s hard to believe. A month or so ago, a dam in US was overflowing a little, and it was a world news.<p>A few days ago US bombs the biggest dam in Syria, disabling it&#x27;s control rooms and starting a countdown to a catastrophe and nobody gives a damn. Also the manager of the dam + his team were reportedly given 4 hours to go inspect the damage, only to be murdered by the US drone during that window.<p>Also, the bombs hit just meters from the dam&#x27;s wall. Error, or a failure might have perhaps killed hundreds of thousands of people.
======
DarkKomunalec
If people aren't reminded of the war, they won't protest against it.
Multinational corporations own most media, and multinational corporations
profit most from war- and post-war contracts. It's that simple.

------
tboyd47
It's a combination of both the American people's deeply racist cultural
heritage and the common Western stereotype of Muslims being inherently violent
people. So in many Americans' minds, if they're fighting each other, that's
just the kind of people they are, always fighting, and it's all fine and good
because there's far too many of them anyway. If you think this kind of
thinking has died out, then you have a very naive view of Americans.

